# Speaking in front of the class



## BlueandYellow (Sep 20, 2011)

What do you do to help yourself when giving a presentation in front of the class? 

This is the worst time for me...once I get up front my mind completely blanks out and I either have to take a lot of pauses to remember what I prepared or just start rambling. I havent found a good way to use notecards...maybe you have suggestions...


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

The only thing that helps me is practice practice practice.. I just go over it on my head & out loud repeatedly until I am confident with it... & the more you do it the easier it gets


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

also with the practicing, sometimes i look beyond the audience, so it looks like i am trying to reach the audience in the back of the class. 

before going up, pick several spots in the room - one for the left side of the room, center of the room, and the right side - so you dont necessarily look at the people in each area. i get tripped up when i focus on the audience or the teacher in the back.


----------



## tikerkub (Sep 26, 2011)

I find that if I start out speaking loud and clear from the beginning with a big smile, against all my instincts, the rest of it was easier since I just had to maintain.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I hate doing this. I get all nervous and anxious before I even go up. Once I am up I try to calm down and not think of others. But its hard.


----------



## GioUK (Sep 26, 2011)

like Chelsee said its all about practice and preparation.. the more work you do beforehand, the more confident you'll be on the day. try even doing run-throughs of the presentation to yourself to get timing right and to familiarise yourself with it.

also the more presentations you do the better you become obviously.. i had to do about 15 presentations last year (half of them in a foreign language) and im much better now than i ever was..

hope this helps a little..


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree that starting it with a smile and a loud and clear voice makes it easier. Then if you start losing that it's okay to pause for a few seconds just to get back to that point again. This is easier if you structure it well, like have short sections so if you get lost you can find where you are again quickly. I usually have an a4 page of notes with bullet points for the sections and just general notes underneath. I try not to have anything that I can read off it. Though I'll include a quote or two to read directly off the notes, that way I don't feel like I'm just standing there staring at people whilst I try to remember what I'm talking about, it just gives a short break from that. Oh and I don't hold my notes (because of uncontrollable shaking), I just place them on a table so I can glance over now and again. If there's nowhere to put it I hold a folder or something heavy as well just to hide the shaking. 
But yeah in general practice it a lot and really know what you're talking about. Try discussing whatever the presentation is on with someone you're comfortable with to see how well you know the topic and find any areas you might not be confident on so you can work on that. 
And one more  If it's suitable to do so make hand-outs for people to look at whilst you're doing the presentation. At least then you can feel less like everyone is just sitting there staring at you.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

ChelseeTee has it spot on, practice. Practice so much it hurts.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

ChelseeTee said:


> The only thing that helps me is practice practice practice.. I just go over it on my head & out loud repeatedly until I am confident with it... & the more you do it the easier it gets


Yup practicing like crazy helps.

If I don't practice to the point where I almost have the material memorized, then it causes me to feel an increased lack of confidence, which makes it harder to present.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Instead of making eye contact, look just above the class room. They will not notice and it's a trick actors often use. Also, realize that students are likely not paying attention anyway. Make sure to practice your speech, and to highlight main words that might help you along if you get stuck and need to look down at your notes, which is totally acceptable. Even our elected officials read from teleprompters. 

You can do it. Just prepare and you'll do fine. I think teachers don't judge too harshly on the quality of the presentation because public speaking is uncomfortable for most students, anyway. So, just do your best, and prepare before. Also, make sure to wear comfortable clothes that you feel confident in- look your best so you can feel your best


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I just avoid eye contact by either glancing at the wall, floor, paper, or project.
Yea I know...
Anyway, I always dread presentations at first, but when it's over and I look back it doesn't seem as bad as I had made it. 
Just remember that your still alive when it's over.


----------



## beherit (Oct 3, 2010)

i had a presentation last week. Here is what i did to make it through it..

1. no eye contact
2. act like you aren't scared ****less
3. be really prepared 
4. practice.


----------



## Eirene (Sep 23, 2011)

Nothing works for me. I get nervous like crazy, and my mind also goes completely blank. It's best to know what you're going to say very, very, _very_ well. I've only felt relaxed while speaking in front of the class _once_ in my entire life. All other times, I was this anxious and super-rapidly-speaking nervous wreck. It's embarrassing, really.


----------

